# Fritz Repeater per INet Telefon ansteuern



## Gunpowder (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
gibt es einen Zahlencode für das Fritz INet Telefon mit dem man den Repeater aus- bzw. einschalten kann? Ich kenne nur #96*0* zum ausschalten der Basis (Fritz Box). Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------

